# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  If i get caught botting, is it an Ip ban?

## Fumi

Hey guys, im considering starting to bot but i plan on doing it on another account than my main account, so my question is

If i get caught will Blizzard Ip ban me? or account ban?

----------


## Freefall552

They will never IP ban you. It's just a myth.

----------


## DarkLinux

They will not Ip ban you or even payment chain ban you. (If you pay for all you accounts with 1 Paypal account)

They will MAC Address chain ban you  :Smile:  So spoof your mac address or run VM or VB

----------


## trinity04

They CAN IP and payment ban. and They have done it in the past. but it is NOT a usual thing. They have only used these Methods to go after hardcore Bot farms.

And Only after considerable research and investigation.

----------


## DarkLinux

They do not do Ip bans. When I went to school I was in rez. Everyone in rez had the same external ip. I know that over 35 people played wow b/c we all joined a guild with a new level 1. I was also botting at the time, around 15 accounts. 5 accounts got band as they all ran on the same VM (same MAC address). Do you think they are going to ban random people with the same ip? No

----------


## trinity04

Please reread my Post... TY

----------


## Jman1094

If they ban your Account that's one thing. However, if they ban your IP then thats just ignorant of them. I mean come on, If they did that they couldnt get more money outta yah if you wanted to say... buy the game again? :P


P.S. ITS ALL A CONSPIRACY TO GET YOUR $.

----------

